# Langstroth's 'New' Hive ?



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I like the grenier enough to build one.
the frames in green would be a good place to build out honey frames, from foundation.
.As they fill the honey frames build keep taking them out and place into another hive to finish. Or make an adapter to use my 5 Frame medium NUC boxes for 1/2 supers
I have a tractor so a fork hole thru under the short frames can be used to lift and move it.
While I am at it a 2 queen version, would be a good play add on.
A slot to hold a QE clad divider OR a dummy board, to either have 2 queen or 2 hives.

GG


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

little_john said:


> the obvious difference between Pastoral and Divisible is that one retains the original Layens frame dimensions, and the other is essentially no different than more-or-less any 'conventional' vertical beehive stack - and as such is one variation too far (imo) for me, as it ceases to be a 'Layens Hive' in any meaningful form.


The Divisible becomes, essentially, just another variant of what we call - CVH (Compact Vertical Hive).
The main feature of which is ~300mm/12" top bar dimension of the frame.
That is the main feature around which the rest of the hive revolves.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

So as an add on to post 2
I did a mock up to get an Eye ball on the look of the thing.
My most workable current config is 8X8X8 D+D+M .
If I take the double deep long hive, which I have 2 the biggest issue I have is the inability to Super.
The best feature IMO is the permanent Insulation. (no take off put on or storage)
The feature I am sacrificing Kinda is the divider board, (any size) I'll use My triple 8 config as a fixed size, being "superable", is expandable so the trade is not to big of a loss.
here is the size, next pic top view.





















So if I can get R10 XPS I'll go also from the 3.5 inch insulation to 2 Inch making the wall 1.5 narrower. 
If I run the exterior sheathing down a bit I can also add in a snow/Ice proof entrance, a bit of a buzz kill on my other "lang" hives. went out to 31 hives in the last 2 days scraping ice, 10 more to go tomorrow. So At the 50 hive space the time needs be continuously improved.
I suspect it will add cost, but IMO a 2x6 or 2x8 needs to run side to side for the forks to lift on, the rest of the hive would "hang" from these two main beams. forking higher would be less top heavy, unplanned feature.

I can leave or take the top medium, to extract. 1 more layer on top of the mediums would offer 44 medium frames, 16 deep frames for brood. Also IMO enough, as one could add or remove the full mediums to other hives as needed.
Likely needs a split lid if you really want a 2 queen option. I would want "a conversion" kit for the top (11 frame) super, to make it into a feedable quilt box. Or make another, feels like a kit would be less wood. take the honey out extract drop in the kit fill with chips.

As if I need another project.

GG


----------

